# Transom Savers



## PincheGringo (Jun 21, 2012)

Question for all you trusted 2coolers, what brand and type of transom savers are good ones and not so good ones. Using for a suzuki four stroke 175hp. I have seen a few that have shock absorbers and also the basic 2 metal stick types. Thanks for the tips and heads ups.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Do get the black steel type, it will rust in fresh or saltwater.

The shock seems like a great idea but will started cracking and need to be replaced.

The shiny alum style with a U shaped bracket to rest on trailer roller are the ones I see that 10+ yrs old and look and function almost as new.


For height, you want your skeg to clear an average city curb and then go to next hole up if holes do match up.


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Of course, you've got the old standard that supports the motor and secures down on the trailer... some people say the shock from the trailer is not good for the transom/motor.

Here are some other links for you to check out:

http://www.tal-lock.com/See__Our_Products_Here.html -- SKEGG-PRO

http://www.m-ywedge.com/

http://www.lock-n-haul.com/

http://compare.ebay.com/like/190713383454?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

Also, I've seen people just fit some PVC over the ram mounts.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i use one that has a prop lock device also. had it for 10 yrs with no problems. think i got it from bass pro.


----------



## PincheGringo (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks to the only 2 of you that helped me, out of 177 views for the suggestions. Must of been those wade fishers out there not wanting to leave a nugget of advice.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

I have the m-y wedge and its simple and very effective. I just throw it in the splash well at the ramp so it's always handy.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

PincheGringo said:


> Thanks to the only 2 of you that helped me, out of 177 views for the suggestions. Must of been those wade fishers out there not wanting to leave a nugget of advice.


Maybe the majority of those 170 viewers are not "me tooers"


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

PincheGringo said:


> Thanks to the only 2 of you that helped me, out of 177 views for the suggestions. Must of been those wade fishers out there not wanting to leave a nugget of advice.


The majority of us don't use transom savers would be my guess...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The majority of us don't use transom savers would be my guess...


I don't.

TH


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

PincheGringo said:


> Thanks to the only 2 of you that helped me, out of 177 views for the suggestions. Must of been those wade fishers out there not wanting to leave a nugget of advice.


If you think everyone who views your thread should respond, you've got a long row to hoe around here.

I'm not convinced that a transom saver is necessary and may not be the best way to protect your transom from trailer bouncing and vibrations. The best option is to trailer your boat with the motor trimmed down (motor in vertical position). Of course that's not an option on all boats so the next best thing (IMO) is PVC fitted over the rams to prevent pounding. Cut the length of the PVC so that your motor rides in the position you like.

If your transom is strong enough to withstand the forces of that motor pushing/lifting/pounding your boat through chop/waves on the water, it can handle the trailer ride. Just my .02 from experience.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

I use the aluminum type which is supported by the roller. The one I like (costs about $60) has a large head and uses about 4 or 6 rubber bushings which is what rests against the motor. The other type like it has a smaller duck-bill shaped head. This one slips a lot. Mine is on a 140 Suzuki.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I do not use one. I trailer with the jack plate all the way up, trim/tilt all the way down.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

firelt said:


> I use the aluminum type which is supported by the roller. The one I like (costs about $60) has a large head and uses about 4 or 6 rubber bushings which is what rests against the motor. The other type like it has a smaller duck-bill shaped head. This one slips a lot. Mine is on a 140 Suzuki.


X2....... will not tow without one


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

I have 2 anyone can have free in Crosby. Just send a PM. I have an Evinrude and use the factory built in motor support and have no use for my old transom savers. Lets get them gone!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

Won Hunglo said:


> I have 2 anyone can have free in Crosby. Just send a PM. I have an Evinrude and use the factory built in motor support and have no use for my old transom savers. Lets get them gone!


green to ya!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Transom savers*



2400tman said:


> X2....... will not tow without one


I agree, if you ever towed a boat on I-10 through LA you would never leave home without one. The best one is the one that rest on your trailer and straps around the lower unit. Gater


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought my boat in 99 new, I ran to Walmart and picked one up, I have lost a couple at the launch from forgetfulness but other than that I ahve been using them since I bought the boat new. I still have one on the boat to this day.

I never had one rust and I only use it in Saltwater, I have never had any problems with them and they work great.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

2400tman said:


> X2....... will not tow without one


X3 I use it as well on 21 kenner


----------



## PincheGringo (Jun 21, 2012)

Thankyou all for the constuctive criticism and reviews, better safe than sorry in the long run.


----------



## lonniewalling (Jun 9, 2011)

When I bought my boat I didnt know much about them so I asked my mechanic alot of questions and he suggested getting one. I bought mine at walmart for like $30 and it see's nothing but saltwater and have had no problems with it at all.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

I figure my transom can handle all 175 hp when my motor is running through Galveston Bay chop and as such don't need to worry about dead weight on the trailer going down the highway. I've never used one. Seems like they got popular with the bass boat crowd...not really sure why. I let my motor ride on the flip down mechanical stop and have no problems.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

You share the same theory as other boat owners, however a transom saver does make a differance(in a good way) as I have witnessed time and time again over the years.

P.S. read your owners manual and it says NOT to tow your boat using the factory "flip down mechanical stop".



jeffscout said:


> I figure my transom can handle all 175 hp when my motor is running through Galveston Bay chop and as such don't need to worry about dead weight on the trailer going down the highway. I've never used one. Seems like they got popular with the bass boat crowd...not really sure why. I let my motor ride on the flip down mechanical stop and have no problems.


----------

